# POE Switch



## Cloud01 (6 Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen 

Kennt jemand eine gute und preiswerten POE Switch für den Schaltschrankeinbau, zwischen 5-8 Port wären schön.


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (8 Juli 2021)

Meinst du für den Verteiler als REG oder normaler Schaltschrank.
Für REG ist der Hager TN530 ganz schön aber nicht ganz preiswert.

VG
NSN


----------



## Cloud01 (8 Juli 2021)

Danke für dein Feedback, finde dies sogar eine sehr gute Variante. Und preislich auch sehr im Rahmen.
Eigentlich spielt es keine Rolle. sollte einfach auf DIN Schienen montierbar sein.


----------

